# Reheating ABT's



## wil (Jul 20, 2008)

OK I am making up four butts  and 60 ABT's for a pork pull pot luck tomorrow at work, and was wondering what would be the best way to warm up the ABT's tomorrow. Can't take the smoker to work. We have an oven and Microwaves. I was planning on the oven to warm up the pulled pork should I just pop the ABT's in there also?

Help Please.

Thanks.


----------



## walking dude (Jul 20, 2008)

momma does it in the oven..........350 for 20 minutes

they get too soggy using the 'wave


----------



## walking dude (Jul 20, 2008)

got a crock pot or a roaster oven?........both werk great to warm up pp


----------



## morkdach (Jul 20, 2008)

oven perfer nukem as last resort


----------



## wil (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Walking Dude & Terry.

Appreciate the help.

The crock pot we have is to small to hold all of the meat, so I figured that it should all fit in the oven in a couple of those aluminum roaster pans.
Would the vinegar in the finishing sauce be a problem in an aluminum roasting pan?

Thanks again.


----------



## walking dude (Jul 20, 2008)

will..........leave the finishing sauce off the pork while reheating........you have a chance of the vinegar turning the pp into mush...........use it as either a side, for each to add..........or pour on the mix JUST before putting out for others to eat.........if thats possible


----------



## wil (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Walking Dude.

I sure don't want to serve mushy pp.


----------

